# Bridal  Eyelashes



## bellaxo812 (Jun 12, 2010)

What are your must go to, never fail eyelashes when doing bridal makeup? I love the Ardell Demi Wispies, sometimes I use the full strip, sometimes I cut them in half. I only use different ones if the bride either doesn't want lashes or if she really wants the very short and natural. I'd love to hear eveyone elses top picks to get some ideas.


----------



## wildmagnolia (Jun 13, 2010)

Those are my absolute favorite too! I have never had a client that didn't love them.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 14, 2010)

I use Red Cherry #82 lashes, they are long enough but not dramatic. It gives an instant glam effect. I love Red Cherry lashes. I get a good deal on them from an Ebay seller.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 18, 2010)

I never use strip lashes on brides unless they request me to. Because regardless of what glue you use or what method you use with all the movement, tear wiping aka hands near the eyes they will begin to lift.

I do individual lashes. And use the Ardell lash tite. Because the lashes will stay on longer, less likely to move and shift, and they stay on for a few days if done and maintained right so the bride also gets to have perfect lashes while on her honey moon. I always provide clients with the adhesive remover aswell since you can't just peel off that type of glue.


----------



## riotlove (Jun 19, 2010)

anyone had any luck with eeyelash.com lashes? they're supposed to be human hair(the natural ones anyway) and they're pretty well priced


----------



## candacekara (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *riotlove* 

 
_anyone had any luck with eeyelash.com lashes? they're supposed to be human hair(the natural ones anyway) and they're pretty well priced_

 
My friend used them for her wedding and their beautiful and she says easy to wear


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jun 30, 2010)

Cosign on the Demi Wispies- I keep those around for myself! I miiiiiiiiiiiiiiight share with my brides 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At work, I love MAC #36 (similar to the Ardell demies) and #4...


----------

